# Relate to these symptoms?



## Da'Burgh

*Common Anxiety Symptoms*
Here are some of the many symptoms associated with anxiety disorder (because each person has a unique chemical make up, the symptoms and their intensity will vary from person to person): These help me in hyperchondriac times :wink:

*Body*
Burning Sensations throughout the body 
Chronic Fatigue 
Electric shock feeling 
Excess of energy, you feel you can?t relax. 
Feel like you are going to pass out or faint 
Feeling cold or chilled 
Hyperactivity, excess energy 
Increased or decreased sex drive 
Muscle twitching 
Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness 
No energy, feeling lethargic, tired 
Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body 
Persistent muscle tension, stiffness 
Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck 
Startle easily 
Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating 
The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason 
Trembling or shaking 
Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom 
Warm spells 
Weak legs, arms, or muscles

*Chest*
Chest pain or discomfort 
Concern about the heart 
Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe 
Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath 
Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath 
Heart ? beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations 
Heart - Irregular heart rhythms, flutters or ?skipped? beats, tickle in the chest that makes you cough

*Emotions*
Dramatic mood swings 
Emotional blunting 
Emotions feel wrong 
Frequently feel like crying for no reason

*Fears*
A heightened fear of what people think of you 
Afraid of being trapped in a place with no exits 
Constant feeling of being overwhelmed. 
Fear of being in public 
Fear of dying 
Fear of losing control 
Fear of impending doom 
Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others 
Fear that you are losing your mind 
Fears about irrational things, objects, circumstances, or situations 
Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings 
Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness 
Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable 
Need to seat near exits

*Head*
Dizziness or light-headedness 
Frequent headaches, migraine headaches 
Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness 
Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness 
Giddiness 
Shooting pains in the face 
Shooting pains in the scalp or head 
When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards 
Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache

Hearing
Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears 
Low rumbling sounds 
Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head

*Mind*
Desensitization, depersonalization 
Fear of going crazy 
Fear of losing control 
Fear of impending doom 
Feelings of unreality 
Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do 
Having difficulty concentrating 
Obsession about sensations or getting better 
Repetitive thinking or incessant ?mind chatter? 
Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear 
You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders

*Mood*
Always feeling angry and lack of patience 
Depression 
Feeling down in the dumps 
Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike 
Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy' 
Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason 
Have no feelings about things you used to 
Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear 
You feel like you are under pressure all the time

*Mouth/Stomach*
A ?tinny?, ?metallic? or ?ammonia?, or unusual smell or taste 
Choking 
Constant craving for sugar or sweets 
Constipation 
Diarrhea 
Difficulty swallowing 
Dry mouth 
Feeling like you can?t swallow properly or that something will get caught in your throat 
Feeling like your tongue is swollen 
Frequent upset stomach, bloating, gaseous 
IBS 
Lack of appetite or taste 
Nausea or abdominal stress 
The thought of eating makes you nauseous 
Tight throat, lump in throat 
Vomiting

*Sleep*
Difficulty falling or staying asleep 
Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams 
Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake 
Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night 
Jolting awake 
Waking up in a panic attack 
You feel worse in the mornings

*Sight*
Distorted, foggy, or blurred vision 
Dry, watery or itchy eyes 
Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn?t there, stars, flashes 
Eyes sensitive to light 
Spots in the vision 
Flashing lights when eyes are closed 
Your depth perception feels wrong

*Touch*
Numbness 
Pain 
Tingling, pins and needles feelings

Other symptoms are described as:
Being like a hypercondriac, muscle twinges, worry all the time, tingles, gagging, tightness in the chest, tongue twitches, shaky, breath lump, heart beat problems, head tingles, itchy tingling in arms and legs, and so many more.

In addition to these symptoms, you may also find yourself worrying compulsively about:
? Having a heart attack
? Having a serious undetected illness
? Dying prematurely
? Going insane or loosing your mind
? Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably
? Being embarrassed or making a fool out or yourself
? Losing control
? Fainting in public
? Not breathing properly
? Choking or suffocating
? Being alone

_This symptom list was used in accordance to: http://www.anxietycentre.com/anxiety-symptoms.shtml_


----------



## M A R S

I have my first meeting with a therapist tomorrow and i think ill print this and bring it.


----------



## Shadow Cat

Wow, that was a great list! Unfortunately, I can relate with a lot of those symptoms. I was experiencing some of those symptoms recently and was wondering why they were happening. Now I know that they are caused by stress.


----------



## LOSTONE

I am very happy to see this post. I have just about all of these symptoms.
Some symptoms scare me because I didn't know they were symptoms of anxiety. Like getting very cold when it is warm out, becomeing very shaky and trembling to the point I feel that I can not stand anymore. always needing to goto the bathroom when I am around other people (I used to think I did this in order to hide from everyone).
Feelings that my heart is going to explode (SCARY!). I also have mood swings (big time when there is any unjustice), extream irrational fears and painfull lasting twitches. Thanks for the post, I now understand a little more about myself  .


----------



## ret

Here is a list of symptoms specific to DP:

*Affective *
- Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect) 
- Lack of Empathy 
- Sense of isolation 
- Depression 
- Anxiety 
- Dream-like state 
- Loss of motivation 
- Loss of a sense of the consequences of one's behaviour

*Cognitive *
- Impaired concentration 
- Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts' 
- Memory Impairments 
- Impaired visual imagery 
- Difficulty in processing new information

*Physiological/Perceptual *
- Partial or total physiological numbing 
- Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness 
- Lack of a sense of physical boundaries 
- Sensory impairments (e.g. taste, touch, microscopia and/or macroscopia) 
- Sensory distortions (e.g. sound, loss of colour) 
- Dizziness 
- External world appears flat and 2 dimensional 
- Objects do not appear solid 
- Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice. 
- Changed perception of time


----------



## Da'Burgh

Sound familar guys??


----------



## Guest

I can relate to the majority of the anxiety symptoms and almost all of the DP ones.

"In addition to these symptoms, you may also find yourself worrying compulsively about:
? Having a heart attack
? Having a serious undetected illness
? Dying prematurely
? Going insane or loosing your mind
? Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably
? Being alone"

Yes!

Bleh.


----------



## Isobel

Here are ,i mine at the moment :? 
Im not a hypochondiac at all , lol :wink:

Excess of energy, you feel you can?t relax. 
Feel like you are going to pass out or faint 
Hyperactivity, excess energy 
Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness 
No energy, feeling lethargic, tired 
Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck 
Trembling or shaking 
Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom 
Warm spells 
Weak legs, arms, or muscles 
Heart ? beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations 
Emotional blunting 
Emotions feel wrong 
Constant feeling of being overwhelmed. 
Fear of losing control 
Dizziness or light-headedness 
You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders 
Have no feelings about things you used to 
Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear 
You feel like you are under pressure all the time 
Lack of appetite or taste 
Nausea or abdominal stress 
The thought of eating makes you nauseous 
Eyes sensitive to light


----------



## Guest

99.9% of the anxiety symptoms right true, along wiht 99.9% of the dp sympotoms, althought half the time i dont realise them, i have gotten used to them over the years, kinda get ot he point i think that is what everyone feels, a part of life, normal...

although i have been diagnosed wiht anxiety and depression nothing else has been mentioned, yet i know there is something there, somethign that links everything together, iwill give you a list of just some of the thing i feel from day to day (there will be alot more but i have trouble remembering them, as i said, half the time they feel so normaly, yet unnatural)

well i always feel as though i am in a different time, it can reange from medielval england to the 70's up to the future.

wheni am at home it feels as though the world is no bigger then my flat, what lies outside my door does not exist

when i am tlaking to people it feels asthoght i am being transpported onto another plane of existance, a different reality, a different dimention, even to the spirit world.

i find myself looking for messages anywhere, i get messages and reply from a dripping tap, say if i am running through ideas in my head and the tap drips louder i take that as a yes..

i feel asthough there are 3 parts to me, all seperate from each other, and all wanting to work independantly, they are my mind body and soul...

when go to my parents place i always feel asthough i am on the outside of a glass box looking in, its asthough i am not part of their existance...

even as i am typing this i look at my hands and i dont see them as mine, i dont actually felel them moving, i just see them moving, liek i am not in controll of them...

when i look into the mirror i see a person standing there, but it is not the person i picture myself to be, everythign looks different...

when i am walkign through my estate it changes everytime i walk it, quite oftern it feel asthough i am the only one who has walked through it for centeries...

i quite oftern feel as though i am in limbo between 2 times, 2 placees, 2 dimentions, i can see one, but it feels differnent, as though it is not real, it feels like i am seeing a past/presant and a future together...

when i look objects they can appear to turn into a cartoon/CGI image, enev when i am talkign to people i can see them change into cartoon charaters...

i feel as though my life is on a constant loop, as though someone has hit the repeat button for a small section of my life...

i feel at times that i am just a puppet in a bigger picture...

sometimes it can feel liek the trueman show, and quite oftern the matrix

the above are just a few i can think of at the moment, alot of how i feel come out in my poems, and they seem to express what i have read on this site, about dp and dr... which is why when a mate told me abotu this i had a look and thought, maybe this is the thing i have been looking for, i mean for years i have been looking for somethign that can explain how i feel, what i think and god know what else...

i quite oftern find myself writing abotu a battle within me, to sides, t different people, andi can quite oftern see it, and feel it, when i think of thinks i dont get thoughts i get immages, yet they are so real i have trouble desiding if they are real or fantasy, you could say i am loosing a grip on it, but hey, what can i say....

this is an example of some of the stuff i write, sorry if it is a little dark and gloomy, but it seems everythign that i write reflects the same feeling... i am 2 people fighting for the same body...

*Look At My Empty Carcass*

When will all this shit end?
I cannot take it any longer
I have been scraping through life for years now
My nails are cracked and torn
My clothes are tatty and worn

All I ever see around me is anger
When I look in the mirror, 
All I see is an empty shell, my empty carcass
I see nothing but empty hate pain and suffering
I have become a lost soul in the sands of time

I have lost all sight of the child I once was
It was lost before its life began
A miscarriage from the time of birth
I do not belong in this time generated too late
My time has passed already

My dreams are full of regret
My dreams are full of lost hope
My dreams are empty
I cannot remember the last time I felt whole
It is just a distant hope

?ThE_Mok

well i think i have ranted and raved enough, if anyone has any ideas pleace let me know, i am eager to find out what other peeps say...

all the best
ThE_Mok


----------



## Da'Burgh

This sounds to me like a severe state of dissociation.


----------



## Guest

you have lost me there im affraid, you mind explaining it a little more?


----------



## Da'Burgh

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=dissociation


----------



## Guest

cheers man, next appointment i ahev whith my therapist i will have to ''try'' and explain those feeligns and eppersodes to her... lol, that ill be fun and games tho, :S mins bloody hopel;ess


----------



## Welshlad

Hi guys, back again after a while off. dr better, but I'm having problems with one particular symptom. Everytime I see a repetitive pattern or just lots of the same shape/ objects I cannot seem to focus on them. Some parts will be much more prominent than others. For example if there are many vertical white lines on a darker background or white pebbledash on a tarmac road the lines or pebbledash will stand out so much that I cannot look at them for more than a few seconds. Anyone else experience this one? I haven't heard it mentioned, could be another one of those anxiety-related symptoms. Thanx peeps.


----------



## Imagine

I relate to all of those symptoms unfortunetly.


----------



## Da'Burgh

Yeah welsh, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Janey

I was so happy to find this site - i thought i was going mad but reading the list of symptoms has made me realise that what my GP has told is in fact right.
My condition started in march with Labrinthitis and i havce persistent infections since. I started having attacks of feeling like i wasnt here and that my hands werent mine
Id scream as i felt like life was ebbing away from me 
I now have constant electric shock feelings in my fingers and my arms ache as if ive lifted heavy weights. I cry for no reason and i dont like being away from my Home, there i feel safer and when things get really bad i go to bed
Its reassuring to know that there are so many people out there experiencing the same things


----------



## Guest

I have at least a few of those symptoms, and I have a question about the nausea thing...

It's mostly just a tight feeling in my throat, and I know I won't vomit, but sometimes I get dry heaves. I'm terrified of vomiting in the middle of class in school, so I've been miserable for months now.

Also, it's worse in the morning, and sometimes drinking water helps. If I use my throat too much, though (like talking, or something,) then I might start to get dry heaves.

Is this physical or DP-related? I have a GI appointment on Dec. 1st, and I hope it's not because of DP.

My other symptoms are dizziness/fainting (I have fainted 4 times in my entire life,) cold right hand (when I'm on the computer), trouble breathing (which is random,) and maybe a few other things.

One more thing; sometimes I get the feeling of being unreal, like I'm in a dream. I'll be like "If I can move my arm, then I'm real." So I'll move my arm, but I'll still question my existence.

Sorry about that, I'm just really worried. Feeling "unreal" doesn't really faze me much, but the nausea/fainting does. Do I sound DP to you?


----------



## Guest

Wow, I went through that list removing what didn't fit. I think it was maybe 5 things total, mostly because once I do fall asleep I don't have frequent nightmares and I'm passed out till morning. I've been diagnosed with depression and anxiety but never depersonalization.

Is it common to start having symptoms when you are young? I distinctly remember being 12 years old and relating a "dream" to some friends. Turns out it had actually happened the day before and I had just gone through the whole time feeling like I was dreaming and when I remembered it the next day I thought of it as a dream.


----------



## Guest

i have read around and found that many of the causes are trauma, drugs, and other stuff but i havent experienced any of that, is there a reasong why i feel this way? it has been going on for about a year, ive been thinking that maybe it will pass by but it hasnt. i dont even know when it started or how. any suggestions r comments?


----------



## Guest_

.


----------



## Guest

wow, i didnt know that could actually cause it, i remember feeling normal up to like when i got to high school and then some stuff happened people started goign their own way and i dunno i just sort of remember it around that time, do you think this will stay with me the rest of my life, or could this be treated somehow? i hate living like this.

thank you


----------



## Guest_

.


----------



## Guest

thanx a lot for all your replies, i told my doctor that i felt like i had anxiety but he said that getting out there more, playing sports and getting more involved would help but i have been doing that and i still feel the symptoms, is there any other way to treat it? i dont remember telling him that i was experiencing DP because at the time i didnt know what it was i thought i was going crazy r something.


----------



## Guest

You know what...? It is so frightening reading through this list, and other people's experiences etc. although not necessarily in a bad way. It just characterises how I felt for such a long time when there was s od all help on offer. I think being able to contextualise and situate your feelings gives an enormous sense of relief. There is something about these experiences that nobody can understand unless they have experienced it too. I guess what I am trying to say is that I no longer feel alone.


----------



## Guest

ThE_Mok said:


> when i am tlaking to people it feels asthoght i am being transpported onto another plane of existance, a different reality, a different dimention, even to the spirit world.
> 
> even as i am typing this i look at my hands and i dont see them as mine, i dont actually felel them moving, i just see them moving, liek i am not in controll of them...


I actually do those two things from time to time. It isn't a good experience at all.


----------



## someday

I just did that hand watching thing a minute ago... before I came upon this site

On topic, I am affraid i relate to too many of the symptoms stated in the original post. In the back of my mind I still hope I am a hypochondriac.

My first post, hi...


----------



## Guest

From what I have read in all your posts seems to point to thyroid problems, on some of the posts it seems more obvious to point to that.
Have any of you been diagnosed with this ?


----------



## exacta_perfecta

Hi--I'm new here. I have had periods of derealization/depersonalization on and off for the past six years. It started with an eight month long episode when I was nineteen, when I woke up one morning after a coast to coast flight and felt like I was dead. Everything seemed so strange and unreal that I actually called my parents to make sure I hadn't died on the flight. How crazy does that sound?
I had a million tests run--eye tests, inner ear, nuerological, EKG, MRI--the usual. Of course, nothing turned up. I became a complete hypochondraic, completely convinced that the doctors just couldn't find the real cause of my symptoms. For a while, I was sure it had to be mad cow disease.
Anyway, I recovered. I attribute the recovery mostly to my ignoring the symptoms. Eventually, they disappeared.
Over the past few years, I have had brief bouts of DR/ DP, usually during times of high stress. I have also had panic disorder since I was 11, and the two flair up together.
For the past two weeks I have been experiencing it again. I just feel out of it, like there is cotton in my brain. Lights seem too bright, I feel off balance, and everything looks unreal. Now, though, there is a new symptom--anyone experience this one? In the evenings, when I am sitting still, I get this wave of disorientation. It only lasts for a few seconds, but it feels intense, and almost like pins and needles in my brain or extreme panic. It hits me like a shock for two or three seconds and I go cold, but with no pain, and then it just goes away. When I close my eyes to sleep, I feel it then too at times and almost like I'm floating. It almost seems like the start of a horrible panic attack, but it's really brief.
It is really scaring me. My hypochondria tells me that it is a brain tumor or epilepsy. Please, if anyone else has had this symptom, let me know.


----------



## ledganteast

n/a


----------



## Lady of Shalot

Well um hi everyone...
After reading the lists...i can't say I can relate to 100% of the symptoms but certainly I can relate to most of them...*sigh*
While I knew many of the anxiety symptoms, because I'm always stressed, which usually ends up in feeling terribly sad, morose or any other way you want to describe it...I sort of ignored the other symptoms, til recently...I always thought that feeling like my mind was separated from my body...and as if I was sort of like a robot...wasn't so normal, but my dad and my sis have had this kind of feelings too...but I decided to investigate more about it, and well I found this whole depersonalization symptoms...and well it's in a way comforting that it has actuallyb een studied...


----------



## GodLuvsAMonkey

I have been experiencing a vast majority of these symptoms for years and really started to wonder if I am going crazy. I have tried numerous times to explain to people what I am feeling but no one ever got it. Thank you for posting these symptoms. It has given me a jumping off point to research this disorder further.


----------



## Samotrase

Hi everyone - Poonanny, after reading your replies I was much relieved. I know I experience DP and DR but man, I sure do have anxiety (got all thr symptoms) and to some degree OCD. Now, what I don't know is: did the DP/DR cause my anxiety or was it the anxiety that brought on DP/DR??????????? Arg!!!!!!

Sam


----------



## drewski07

i can relate so well to alot of those symptoms. the scariest ones are the "mind chatter" because you think youre becoming a schizo, but my psychiatrist told me that if you were a schizo you wouldnt realize anything was wrong with you. you would just think that everything was normal, which isnt the case with derealization. you always know something isnt right. i hate it! the tingling in the head was another scary one. it got so bad for me that i had to go to the ER and get a CAT scan. came back normal, thank god.


----------



## sourbubblegum3

how long does your episode of depresonalization or derealization last? for me i feel like im about to go insane and have an extreme form of all the symptoms people have mentioned for a minute then im fine but it will happen all the time throughout the day but only last for seconds or a minute at a time.


----------



## FightingDepression

sourbubblegum3 said:


> how long does your episode of depresonalization or derealization last? for me i feel like im about to go insane and have an extreme form of all the symptoms people have mentioned for a minute then im fine but it will happen all the time throughout the day but only last for seconds or a minute at a time.


Some have it for days, other have it for years.


----------



## xileblack

exacta_perfecta said:


> Hi--I'm new here. I have had periods of derealization/depersonalization on and off for the past six years. It started with an eight month long episode when I was nineteen, when I woke up one morning after a coast to coast flight and felt like I was dead. Everything seemed so strange and unreal that I actually called my parents to make sure I hadn't died on the flight. How crazy does that sound?
> I had a million tests run--eye tests, inner ear, nuerological, EKG, MRI--the usual. Of course, nothing turned up. I became a complete hypochondraic, completely convinced that the doctors just couldn't find the real cause of my symptoms. For a while, I was sure it had to be mad cow disease.
> Anyway, I recovered. I attribute the recovery mostly to my ignoring the symptoms. Eventually, they disappeared.
> Over the past few years, I have had brief bouts of DR/ DP, usually during times of high stress. I have also had panic disorder since I was 11, and the two flair up together.
> For the past two weeks I have been experiencing it again. I just feel out of it, like there is cotton in my brain. Lights seem too bright, I feel off balance, and everything looks unreal. Now, though, there is a new symptom--anyone experience this one? In the evenings, when I am sitting still, I get this wave of disorientation. It only lasts for a few seconds, but it feels intense, and almost like pins and needles in my brain or extreme panic. It hits me like a shock for two or three seconds and I go cold, but with no pain, and then it just goes away. When I close my eyes to sleep, I feel it then too at times and almost like I'm floating. It almost seems like the start of a horrible panic attack, but it's really brief.
> It is really scaring me. My hypochondria tells me that it is a brain tumor or epilepsy. Please, if anyone else has had this symptom, let me know.


I get this frequently when I over think about DR/DP my brain feels like someone is takin pins and stabbing my brain and I feel like at any moment im gunna pass out or something


----------



## Capt-Hook

I keep coming back to this topic to assure myself what I have isn't life threatening and is just anxiety. No matter how many symptoms I count I always come back worried the next day.

Anxiety
Feel like you are going to pass out or faint
Feeling cold or chilled 
No energy, feeling lethargic, tired
Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body 
Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck
Startle easily
Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating
The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason
Trembling or shaking 
Weak legs, arms, or muscles 
Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe 
Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath 
Heart ? beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations
Frequently feel like crying for no reason 
Fear of dying 
Fear of impending doom 
Fear that you are losing your mind 
Fears about irrational things, objects, circumstances, or situations
Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings 
Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable
Dizziness or light-headedness
Frequent headaches, migraine headaches
Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness 
Shooting pains in the scalp or head
When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards
Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache 
Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears 
Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head
Desensitization, depersonalization
Fear of going crazy
Fear of losing control
Fear of impending doom
Feelings of unreality
Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do
Having difficulty concentrating
Obsession about sensations or getting better
Repetitive thinking or incessant ?mind chatter?
Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders 
Always feeling angry and lack of patience
Depression
Feeling down in the dumps
Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike 
Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason
Have no feelings about things you used to
Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
Difficulty falling or staying asleep
Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams
Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake
Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night
Jolting awake
Waking up in a panic attack
You feel worse in the mornings 
Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn?t there, stars, flashes
Eyes sensitive to light 
Your depth perception feels wrong

DP/DR
- Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect) 
- Depression
- Anxiety
- Dream-like state
- Loss of motivation 
- Impaired concentration
- Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts'
- Memory Impairments
- Impaired visual imagery
- Difficulty in processing new information 
- Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness
- Lack of a sense of physical boundaries 
- Dizziness
- External world appears flat and 2 dimensional 
- Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.

I read these every day and I still have fear that I have a tumor or some weird shit that's going to kill me. Hurry up, doctor...  I just want an actually diagnosis. It would relieve 90% of my current anxiety.


----------



## personperson

Yes it sounds like me. A lot of those symptoms. :roll:


----------



## Emile

I must say that I can recognize most symptoms in the DP/DR and anxiety lists at some point in time. But this does not mean much. There are other illnesses that can cause similar symptoms, so I would not hang on to the lists too much.

Also it does not tell us anything about the actual cause of the problems. Most specialists would still regard DP/DR as a symptom of depression, anxiety, etc. DP/DR in it's primary form is not recognized in most cases. Probably depends a bit on where you live...

In my case I have been 'diagnosed' with deperession, anxiety disorder, panic disorder, general anxiety disorder, somatisation disorder and just being neurotic in general. The lists is way to long to be believable!!


----------



## NorrinRadd

Da said:


> *Common Anxiety Symptoms*...


Umm... So basically, any unpleasant symptom at all *could* be a symptom of anxiety.

Is there any "rule of thumb" as to how many of the symptoms it takes to suggest anxiety as the real culprit?

BTW -- Hi, I'm new. I'll intro later... unless I forget.


----------



## NorrinRadd

ret said:


> Here is a list of symptoms specific to DP: ...


Is this from a specific site?

Have you guys seen this site: http://www.depersonalization.info/main.html


----------



## kimbab

ive listed the ones which are the main problems for me:

Either very tired but cant relax or very energetic but dont really have the energy
Feel like you are going to pass out or faint
Startle easily 
The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason
Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe 
Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath 
Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath - if i want to yawn and cant i panic and feel hard to breath so i think im stopping breathing 
Dramatic mood swings - my mood is very up and down. within short periods of time my mood can go up then down then back up
Emotions feel wrong 
Frequently feel like crying for no reason 
A heightened fear of what people think of you 
Afraid of being trapped in a place with no exits 
Constant feeling of being overwhelmed
Fear of being in public 
Fear of dying 
Fear of losing control 
Fear of impending doom 
Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others 
Fear that you are losing your mind 
Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings 
Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness 
Dizziness or light-headedness 
Frequent headaches, migraine headaches 
Giddiness 
Shooting pains in the scalp or head 
When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards 
Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears
Low rumbling sounds 
Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head 
Desensitization, depersonalization 
Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do 
Having difficulty concentrating 
Obsession about sensations or getting better - i daydream way too much
Repetitive thinking or incessant ?mind chatter? 
You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders 
Depression 
Feeling down in the dumps 
Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike 
Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy'
Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason
Have no feelings about things you used to 
You feel like you are under pressure all the time 
Constant craving for sugar or sweets 
Difficulty swallowing 
i get hthis feeling that my words wont come out, my throat begins to tighten and i find it hard to speak
Dry mouth
Feeling like you can?t swallow properly or that something will get caught in your throat
i fear gong to sleep because i think i will lie funny and stop breathing
Feeling like your tongue is swollen 
Tight throat, lump in throat 
Difficulty falling or staying asleep 
Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams 
Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night 
You feel worse in the mornings 
Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn?t there, stars, flashes 
Flashing lights when eyes are closed 
Numbness 
Worry all the time even when theres nothing to worry about
Having a serious undetected illness
Dying prematurely 
Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably 
Fainting in public 
Not breathing properly 
Choking or suffocating 
Being alone


----------



## whitney3795

i don't think you are crazy at all.
i feel the exact same way... have been trying to put my finger on it for years.
i even tried to describe this feeling of surreal to my therapist as well as doctor, and they offered several rediculously inaccurate diagnosis' before prescribing me lexapro and sweeping my complaints of nonexisting under the rug.

i hope that you will read this, and please contact me if you do.
i would love to discuss this further with you because not a single person can relate with me.


----------



## olavnor

Hmmm.. how can this list actually help anyone feeling hypochondriac? Jesus, I mean, everybody has at least one or ten of these symptoms at ALL times.. This is part of being human, dude, it's not like we're perfect. Do you mean to say that a person that is 'well' has no feeling whatsoever, and no emotional rapport at all? A provoking thought.

Yeah, some of "you guys" are probably not quite as you should, but man, you don't need to see a therapist just because you can feel your body.

P.S. Why the heck do you list your "symptoms" here? You might as well list the food you ate this week, cuz' we just don't care.


----------



## metaliclef

i have this problem i don't know if this is one of the symptoms. i do relate to almost 80% of the symptoms above but the problem i have some times i feel like i am faking it from some reason, i cannot think straight also feel lost....etc

PLEASE NEED HELP, is there any one how can relate or have an idea whats going on?


----------



## Grayinthelight

Da said:


> *Common Anxiety Symptoms*
> Here are some of the many symptoms associated with anxiety disorder (because each person has a unique chemical make up, the symptoms and their intensity will vary from person to person): These help me in hyperchondriac times :wink:
> 
> *Body*
> Burning Sensations throughout the body
> Chronic Fatigue
> Electric shock feeling
> Excess of energy, you feel you can?t relax.
> Feel like you are going to pass out or faint
> Feeling cold or chilled
> Hyperactivity, excess energy
> Increased or decreased sex drive
> Muscle twitching
> Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> No energy, feeling lethargic, tired
> Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body
> Persistent muscle tension, stiffness
> Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck
> Startle easily
> Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating
> The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason
> Trembling or shaking
> Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom
> Warm spells
> Weak legs, arms, or muscles
> 
> *Chest*
> Chest pain or discomfort
> Concern about the heart
> Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe
> Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath
> Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath
> Heart ? beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations
> Heart - Irregular heart rhythms, flutters or ?skipped? beats, tickle in the chest that makes you cough
> 
> *Emotions*
> Dramatic mood swings
> Emotional blunting
> Emotions feel wrong
> Frequently feel like crying for no reason
> 
> *Fears*
> A heightened fear of what people think of you
> Afraid of being trapped in a place with no exits
> Constant feeling of being overwhelmed.
> Fear of being in public
> Fear of dying
> Fear of losing control
> Fear of impending doom
> Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others
> Fear that you are losing your mind
> Fears about irrational things, objects, circumstances, or situations
> Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings
> Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness
> Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable
> Need to seat near exits
> 
> *Head*
> Dizziness or light-headedness
> Frequent headaches, migraine headaches
> Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness
> Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> Giddiness
> Shooting pains in the face
> Shooting pains in the scalp or head
> When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards
> Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache
> 
> Hearing
> Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears
> Low rumbling sounds
> Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head
> 
> *Mind*
> Desensitization, depersonalization
> Fear of going crazy
> Fear of losing control
> Fear of impending doom
> Feelings of unreality
> Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do
> Having difficulty concentrating
> Obsession about sensations or getting better
> Repetitive thinking or incessant ?mind chatter?
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders
> 
> *Mood*
> Always feeling angry and lack of patience
> Depression
> Feeling down in the dumps
> Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike
> Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy'
> Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason
> Have no feelings about things you used to
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> You feel like you are under pressure all the time
> 
> *Mouth/Stomach*
> A ?tinny?, ?metallic? or ?ammonia?, or unusual smell or taste
> Choking
> Constant craving for sugar or sweets
> Constipation
> Diarrhea
> Difficulty swallowing
> Dry mouth
> Feeling like you can?t swallow properly or that something will get caught in your throat
> Feeling like your tongue is swollen
> Frequent upset stomach, bloating, gaseous
> IBS
> Lack of appetite or taste
> Nausea or abdominal stress
> The thought of eating makes you nauseous
> Tight throat, lump in throat
> Vomiting
> 
> *Sleep*
> Difficulty falling or staying asleep
> Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams
> Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake
> Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night
> Jolting awake
> Waking up in a panic attack
> You feel worse in the mornings
> 
> *Sight*
> Distorted, foggy, or blurred vision
> Dry, watery or itchy eyes
> Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn?t there, stars, flashes
> Eyes sensitive to light
> Spots in the vision
> Flashing lights when eyes are closed
> Your depth perception feels wrong
> 
> *Touch*
> Numbness
> Pain
> Tingling, pins and needles feelings
> 
> Other symptoms are described as:
> Being like a hypercondriac, muscle twinges, worry all the time, tingles, gagging, tightness in the chest, tongue twitches, shaky, breath lump, heart beat problems, head tingles, itchy tingling in arms and legs, and so many more.
> 
> In addition to these symptoms, you may also find yourself worrying compulsively about:
> ? Having a heart attack
> ? Having a serious undetected illness
> ? Dying prematurely
> ? Going insane or loosing your mind
> ? Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably
> ? Being embarrassed or making a fool out or yourself
> ? Losing control
> ? Fainting in public
> ? Not breathing properly
> ? Choking or suffocating
> ? Being alone
> 
> _This symptom list was used in accordance to: http://www.anxietycentre.com/anxiety-symptoms.shtml_


----------



## bgd

A huge one for me that isn't listed here is a deeply unsettling feeling of being oblivious to my surroundings. For instance on a beautiful sunny day in a beautiful place, I'll feel the same dull sort of atmosphere that I would on any other day. I always try to force myself to enjoy it, but i just can't seem to grasp it.

Another big one, I'd say one of my most debilitating ones, would be my self induced inability to relax and carry on a conversation with someone. It just feels like I don't have anything to say at the time. Afterwards I'll regret appearing like such a dumbass and look back and overanalyze the situation.


----------



## dannidanz

All my symptoms are listed so i'm relieved. but there is ONE symptom that I can't even find on the internet. Does anyone know whats causing me to have strange clicks in my head? it isn't 24/7, but it will just come when it wants to , out of the blue, and if i just tilt my head to the side it makes a sort of clicking sound, like sand grains moving in my skull. Does anybody know what this is? it isn't painful in any way, just worries me. also when I walk sometimes my head (or skull) makes a single click with ever step I take. again it doesn't always happen, just sometimes.


----------



## peachy

ChelseySmile said:


> Who cares about the life and well-being of some random teenage girl?


i care. that poem was seriously beautiful.


----------



## depressedloser

Thanks to everyone that has shared. It's helpful to know others have similar problems.

Does anyone know if there's a name for this symptom?


> Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.


I find it very uncomfortable to look in the mirror and speak at the same time. For most of my life I thought that depression was my biggest problem, but lately I'm beginning to think it is depersonalization. Although I am certainly also sad and lonely, I think it's the depersonalization that keeps me from becoming happy.


----------



## DeeAre

Not only do I relate to these symptoms, I don't think I've ever lived a life without them and if I have I don't remember. What's strange is that as I'm reading the "symptoms" I'm thinking to myself, isn't that pretty much an every day occurence for everyone? All of these symptoms don't sound like "symptoms" to me, they sound like normal, every day life.


----------



## Ghostmon

I can relate to most of the symptoms listed, both for anxiety and DP. I can also relate to the feeling of my hands not being connected to my body. In fact, I kind of feel like my head isn't connected to my body either, or maybe it's more like I don't even have a head at all.

Really, this is the bizarre part for me. I know damned well that I have a head -- a damned good one at that -- and a body and that I most certainly exist. But for now, I feel like I'm just "consciousness" that exists in a two dimensional state (????)

Gawd, I can't even believe I just typed this and it's really freaking me out. Like others here I'm having all kinds of tests to rule out physiological involvement. So far my MRI has come back normal, but I'm scheduled for an EEG next week.

BTW, although this is such a hard thing to experience, the recovery posts at this forum have given me hope. I guess the good news is that this came on so suddenly and I'm trying to believe that it can leave me suddenly too...


----------



## Chillwynston

Hi guys,

I can relate to all these symptoms, I always look at my hands to see if they are mine!! haha it sounds so stupid to someone who hasn't experienced it... But I am happy to say I am cured!! i figured it out, I dont even know what I mean, I think it's cos I decided to take charge of my life: My finances, job, lovelife and body and it just seemed to disappear, I mean there wasnt a day where I can say "crumbs I'm cured" I just seemed to forget about it.. I do get it if I am really stressed or really tired (burnout) but again I forget about it, get back up on my feet... I had my DP and DS from recreational drugs, anyone else like that??


----------



## pheebz123

i am so glad that a website like this was created, i do relate to an awful lot of these symptoms, and i never had a clue what was wrong with me..now i know!

thanks for creating the site,

phoebe.


----------



## from.the.ashes

i relate to nearly all of those. thanks for the list. i've had the chest pain and stuff, and i've had tests done and the doctors can't find a problem, same with abdominal pains...so i guess that maybe it's not a physical problem, maybe it's anxiety. i've printed off the list, i think i'll take it to my next pdoc appointment and see what he thinks.


----------



## Jaakko

I'm so glad to see this... everything i have was found in the list. I couldn't relaite to all of the symptoms, but most of them. The doctor thought I had a panic disorder, but i allways felt that it was different. I'm pretty sure now that this is what i have. I wonder if there is a name for it in finish. Thank you.


----------



## Disordered Indoors

it's depersonalisaatioh?iri? in finnish Jaakko


----------



## Dexter

OMG i have like 95 percent of these symptoms is this all depersonalisation? i don't know how people put up with it honestly it's a fuckin nightmare the only thing that makes me feel slightly better is alcohol and as soon as that wears of i feel even worse i've only been experincing this for a bit less then a year i just want it all to end ay


----------



## Tommygunz

only if you believe that.


----------



## Tommygunz

:S mins bloody hopel;ess
only if you believe that


----------



## Tommygunz

> :S mins bloody hopel;ess/quote]
> 
> only if you believe it is.


----------



## Tommygunz

oops replied to wrong forum hahaha.


----------



## stephen2009

my symptons are
feel unreal
aices in neck
feal like preshore in my head
feel im forgeting things and keep testing my self to see if i can rememba stuff if i carnt i wori more
feal beta at nite/feal real bad when i wake up and all frew the day
some times feals like my boddys not there or just some times my arms
all ways fear im loosing my memory or going crazy
dose eny 1 feal this way and has eny 1 made a full recovary and how???


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

stephen2009 said:


> my symptons are
> feel unreal
> aices in neck
> feal like preshore in my head
> feel im forgeting things and keep testing my self to see if i can rememba stuff if i carnt i wori more
> feal beta at nite/feal real bad when i wake up and all frew the day
> some times feals like my boddys not there or just some times my arms
> all ways fear im loosing my memory or going crazy
> dose eny 1 feal this way and has eny 1 made a full recovary and how???


good moirn stephen2009
sumtimes i fealt unreel too
i haz aicies in my kneck 2
alwaze felt sum tipe of preshore in my hed at frunt/
basically all the symptoms that you mentioned, i wouldnt say im fully recovered, but recovered enough to not dwell on all the crap, all the time.
dont know how i did it, its a personal experience to do with dealing with anxiety and stress and trying to get connected to yourself again. in time you may find your way.
there is no HOW TO GET BETTER guide, there is no miracle cure, DP sucks, and the sooner you forget about it, the better i think.

i know ive went from say

10percent recovered.
to now id say i am 70/80 percent.

i can still feel it, if i want to, i choose not to though, and i am soo much better off now than alot of people on these boards who just complain day in day out, (i do feel sorry for them, it must suck feeling trapped by it all) but i am gratefull too, that something has happened to me, that i no longer feel the Deathly gloom of DP, and the horrible defenseless feelings.


----------



## stephen2009

thank u for your reply... i feeal un real all the time and its shit lol... did u eva feal ur memory was not as good as it was and like if u fort back 2 doing things like last week u couldnt sota pin point when it was... thats just my bigest wori about this my memory...


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

yeh man, my memory is shit now.
like i cant think back to last week, and remember everything i did from mon-sun
each day is soo similar thesedays with working and doing the same things, its not like when i was at school and evryday was unique and fresh and dsifferent


----------



## stephen2009

ye meny things are fucked up i think it will go in time tho it just a wori how things seem and when u try and look back and its kinda blury.. and if ur out and about and ur finding ur self panicing over nothing and finding it hard 2 breeth n stuff starts looking more unreal its scery shit... i think i sould like make a aim/goal for my self 2 look foward 2 so i can take my minde of things... ur info helps thanks..


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

yeh i think goals might be good idea , all the best man


----------



## stephen2009

thanks


----------



## Bosko

Does anybody feel seperated from their inner monologoe? Like what they are thinking isnt them, like its just a speaker inside ur head blasting out random thoughts. Its fucking horrible and a chronic problem for me and i cant treat it.

It gets better when im speaking, but when i stop i feel trapped inside my head. Its utterly terrifying.


----------



## Cyaneyed

dancingwobbler said:


> Does anybody feel seperated from their inner monologoe? Like what they are thinking isnt them, like its just a speaker inside ur head blasting out random thoughts. Its flower* horrible and a chronic problem for me and i cant treat it.
> 
> It gets better when im speaking, but when i stop i feel trapped inside my head. Its utterly terrifying.


I get this, but I wouldn't say it's negative in my case. My voice is usually a rational one and doesn't tend to interfere in any way. In fact I often think that that voice is perhaps the part of me that I can't find, trying to express itself subconsciously. It's generally rational, and quite often brings parity...


----------



## Dysphoric

Does anyone ever get any strange visual anomalies, such as the walls pulsing?, furthermore has anyone else just stopped going to parties because they find other people bland and uninteresting?, and that making any sort of emotional contact is nigh on impossible; loss of empathy etc. I suffer from both of these symptoms and I feel like im dead inside  .
Sleeping is getting impossible as well, It's 2:10 Am and im sitting up listening to the song sound of silence by Simon and garfunkel, and have been for the past four hours :roll: .


----------



## DamianGrey

Hello, I'm new here

I have had symptoms of Depersonalization for about 8 months now,
My current symptoms are

Feeling unreal, like watching a movie
I can't control my actions
beside myself
as if i don't know who i am
everything around me is unfamiliar

I'm only eighteen years old, i don't know what to think of all this, i feel as if i'm going crazy at times 

I am seeing a therapist, a psychiatrist next week, going to see what she says :?


----------



## tikobird

Thanks for all the descriptions throughout the body and mind. I think it went into way too much detail. I don't think about every little thing like it describes. I'm more concerned about talking to a mutual sufferer. I didn't get that from you. I still feel bad. We should be feeling a lot more sympathetic with other sufferers. I did like the broad explanation somewhat.


----------



## tikobird

I always feel as if I'm going insane too. Sometimes I'm not sure of who I am. It's difficult to go out at times, but I can't think of what to do, either. I am very forgetful 
also. This has been making me very anxious for me. I take anxiety meds so I can keep the heavy anxiety low. I also get seriously depressed and have been hospitalized for depression, anxiety, and the DP gets most noticeable when I'm depressed. It's like one long nightmare.


----------



## tikobird

semismile said:


> Hello, I'm new here
> 
> I have had symptoms of Depersonalization for about 8 months now,
> My current symptoms are
> 
> Feeling unreal, like watching a movie
> I can't control my actions
> beside myself
> as if i don't know who i am
> everything around me is unfamiliar
> 
> I'm only eighteen years old, i don't know what to think of all this, i feel as if i'm going crazy at times
> 
> I am seeing a therapist, a psychiatrist next week, going to see what she says :?


----------



## tikobird

Hi, there is no medication for depersonalization, because it is a psychological disorder. It is due to severe worry and anxiety, or a very traumatic incident, or more than one. It it a dissociative disorder. If you see a therapist make sure they work with this specific disorder first. If you know they don't go right to the next one. You want real help, not just people saying what it is, and no therapy for the condition. Good luck with that. I still can find no one that deals with it in my area. Just keep looking on the internet
It will tell you what subjects they deal with primarily. Let me know what happens. :lol:


----------



## xxcdawg

Can anxiety cause a swollen tongue?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

xxcdawg said:


> Can anxiety cause a swollen tongue?


probably

anxiety is the cause of everything.


----------



## Amala

_Oh man I used to think that I was just a weak character before I explained everything to my pyschiatrist - a very good one at last- and he told me that I definately had depersonalization and now that I have found this forum I just feel so relieved. I can relate to all of it, its so odd! _


----------



## tikobird

xxcdawg said:


> Can anxiety cause a swollen tongue?


This sounds ridiculous. I'm sure you haven't a sign of depersonalization. Whay are you here?


----------



## MSwartz

xxcdawg said:


> Can anxiety cause a swollen tongue?


I suppose it's possible...but seems unlikely. Then again, anxiety can manifest in physical symptoms at times...though that's a pretty strange one. I kind of doubt that's anxiety related.

--

In terms of the main topic, out of the list I decided to separate the symptoms I have from those I don't have (one's I don't have are stricken-out) as well as talk about some of them:

Affective
- Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect) -- _Huge issue. For instance, I know I love my family, but they just don't seem real and I feel totally numb emotions wise towards them and everyone else I encounter. I hold my baby nephew and know I love him, but he does not feel real. I often feign various emotions because I simply feel nothing. It feels like I've simply become a really good actor rather than someone actually feeling emotion._

- Lack of Empathy -- _Almost completely. I talk about this under "loss of sense of consequences"_

- Sense of isolation -- _This is one that I've struggled with my whole life, most likely due to depression issues and difficulty making friends throughout life. However, this disorder obviously made it far worse than it was._

- Depression

- Anxiety

- Dream-like state -- _Yep, big time. Everything often seems like a dream and not my actual life. I really wish I could have that feeling of being alive back._

- Loss of motivation -- _This one can be a very big issue, but I recommend simply forcing yourself to keep yourself organized. It's helped a great deal to keep me motivated._

- Loss of a sense of the consequences of one's behavior -- _This is a big one for me. It goes along with the lack of empathy I think. At times I feel like a sociopath, even though I'm not. I just feel so distant from the feelings of empathy, and right and wrong ever since getting this disorder. This has become a big issue for me at times, and it's something therapy has had a little success alienating. However, mostly it feels like there are no consequences and I can just do whatever I want...if I weren't so messed up feeling and anxiety ridden =P_

Cognitive
- Impaired concentration
- Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts'
- Memory Impairments

- Impaired visual imagery -- _I have HPPD as well (a visual disorder caused from hallucinogens), so it's hard for me to pinpoint this one. I'd be curious to read what common impaired visual imagery consists of for most._

- Difficulty in processing new information -- _No problems with that. Anything in that regard seems more related to lack of motivation or the above cognitive issues._

Physiological/Perceptual
- Partial or total physiological numbing
- Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness

- Lack of a sense of physical boundaries -- _Maybe at times when it gets really intense, but that's it._

- Sensory impairments (e.g. taste, touch, microscopia and/or macroscopia) -- _Ties in with my HPPD._

- Sensory distortions (e.g. sound, loss of colour) -- _Ties in with my HPPD._

- Dizziness

- External world appears flat and 2 dimensional -- _I feel this is a poor way of describing this symptom, but I do have it since I can tell what it is referring to._

- Objects do not appear solid
- Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.

- Changed perception of time -- _Sometimes. The klonopin I take helps me regain time perception pretty well._


----------



## ricochet

Out of the list of symptoms pertaining to DP I can personally relate to the following:

Affective 
- Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect)
Absolutely....the severity does vary with stress levels

- Lack of Empathy
Yes completely...it isn't a case of not caring I simply cannot relate...it's a source of much guilt

- Sense of isolation
This I can take back as far as I can remember...even at around age 4 I felt disconnected from family and friends

- Depression
Yep absolutely. My first major period being at 14 with reccouring severely impairing bouts up until 24. It's still there
but thankfully I haven't had a serious relpse in 4 years.

- Anxiety 
This has become far more prevelent in the last couple of years with the emergence of claustrophobic reactions which I'll elaborate on.
- Dream-like state
Yes. Again the severity of this seems to vary with stress or anxiety or depression. Similarly dreams can appear "more real" than reality itself.

- Loss of motivation 
Yes...I seem to cycle between being highly motivated (not manic...more of a highly driven state) and absolute apathy.

- Loss of a sense of the consequences of one's behaviour 
This has lessened over time although again it varies with stress or anxiety.

Cognitive 
- Impaired concentration 
Yep...both focussing on one thing for any length of time or quieting the mental chatter to sleep require huge effort

- Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts' 
I seem to swing between the two. Thoughts seem to come in an all or nothing format.

- Memory Impairments
My long term memory is pretty good although when under severe or chronic stress periods of dissociation have occurred.
- Impaired visual imagery 
This I have never personally experienced.
- Difficulty in processing new information 
yes...I find retaining information difficult and during depressed periods accessing information becomes increasingly difficult.

Physiological/Perceptual 
- Partial or total physiological numbing 
Yes....particularly around the face and head

- Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness 
Not weightlessness but feelings of hollowness I can trce back for years and years.

- Lack of a sense of physical boundaries 
Yes.....very often I find myself knocking into things because I am unaware of exactly where I end and objects begin.

- Sensory impairments (e.g. taste, touch, microscopia and/or macroscopia) 
This for me has included a sense of numbness when picking up objects so that they actually don't feel of anything. A feeling of overly enlarged limbs whenever I close my eyes....as though there is no sense of physical memory.

- Sensory distortions (e.g. sound, loss of colour) 
Yes....a sense of humming and whining sounds. Repetitive rhyming sounds in my ears (for example " doh doh doh doh moh moh moh moh ho ho ho ho"). A "halo" of foggy light around my vision which is intermitant.
- Dizziness 
Yes...this is usually acompanied with a dry mouth; tight throat; nausea; feelings of choking and sweating during social or claustrophobic situations.

- External world appears flat and 2 dimensional 
This is something which only happens to me when I am really ill; when that happens the whole world seems to take on a cardboard cut out appearance.

- Objects do not appear solid 
Not as such....objects can appear lighter than they should and there is a sense of their imperminance; that they are so fleeting I could reach through them.

- Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.
This also only occurs during severe periods.

- Changed perception of time 
I can't ever remember this happening.

Additionally I've had previous experiences of self harm. For me self harm was a comfort...cormforting in so far as it reminded me that I was actually in existance....if I bled; I had to be real.


----------



## zombieundead

id say that i have about 97% OF those symptoms listed. its comforting to know that these aresymptoms im feeling and not my mind going too deep into the rabit hole. yet i worry so much and am so paranoid that im just imagining that other people have this too..


----------



## welcomeoblivion

Yes, I have experienced so many of these symptoms. A HUGE one for me is being a hypochondriac. Thank you for posting.







I saw this on the boards at the Midwest Center too, I just started the DVDs for that and I really hope they work. I know someone who was cured of their anxiety and depression after going through the session. Already it does seem to be encouraging.


----------



## Brando2600

*Copy-and-Pasted and deleted symptoms that I don't have.*


Spoiler



*Body*

Burning Sensations- throughout the body

Chronic Fatigue- VERY MUCH SO

Feel like you are going to pass out or faint

Feeling cold or chilled- On occasion

Increased or decreased sex drive

Muscle twitching

Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness

No energy, feeling lethargic, tired

Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body

Startle easily

The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason- Balance problems

Trembling or shaking

Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom

Warm spells

Weak legs, arms, or muscles

*Chest*

Chest pain or discomfort

Concern about the heart

Heart � beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations

*Emotions*

Dramatic mood swings

Emotions feel wrong- Numbness kinda

*Fears*

Constant feeling of being overwhelmed.

Fear of losing control

Fear of impending doom

Fear that you are losing your mind

Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings

Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness

*Head*

Dizziness or light-headedness- Very Dizzy

Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness

When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards

Hearing

Ringing in the ears (tinnitus), noises in the ears, noises in the head

*Mind*
*EVERYTHING IN THIS CATEGORY*

*Mood*

Depression

Feeling down in the dumps

Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike

Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy'

Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear

You feel like you are under pressure all the time

*Mouth/Stomach*

Frequent upset stomach, bloating, gaseous

Lack of appetite- Big time at the start, YOU MUST FORCE YOURSELF TO EAT OR NO MATTER WHAT YOU WILL FEEL LIKE SHIT!

Nausea or abdominal stress

*Sleep*

Difficulty falling or staying asleep

Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams

Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake

Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night

Jolting awake

*Sight*

Pretty much everthing in this category.

*Touch*

Numbness

Pain

Tingling, pins and needles feelings


----------



## Brando2600

NumbNeo said:


> probably
> 
> anxiety is the cause of everything.


Aint that the truth...


----------



## hidingme

accidental postwo times sory


----------



## hidingme

Da said:


> *Common Anxiety Symptoms*
> 
> Here are some of the many symptoms associated with anxiety disorder (because each person has a unique chemical make up, the symptoms and their intensity will vary from person to person): These help me in hyperchondriac times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Body*
> 
> Burning Sensations throughout the body
> 
> Chronic Fatigue
> 
> Electric shock feeling
> 
> Excess of energy, you feel you can�t relax.
> 
> Feel like you are going to pass out or faint
> 
> Feeling cold or chilled
> 
> Hyperactivity, excess energy
> 
> Increased or decreased sex drive
> 
> Muscle twitching
> 
> Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> 
> No energy, feeling lethargic, tired
> 
> Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body
> 
> Persistent muscle tension, stiffness
> 
> Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck
> 
> Startle easily
> 
> Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating
> 
> The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason
> 
> Trembling or shaking
> 
> Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom
> 
> Warm spells
> 
> Weak legs, arms, or muscles
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> Chest pain or discomfort
> 
> Concern about the heart
> 
> Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe
> 
> Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath
> 
> Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath
> 
> Heart � beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations
> 
> Heart - Irregular heart rhythms, flutters or �skipped� beats, tickle in the chest that makes you cough
> 
> *Emotions*
> 
> Dramatic mood swings
> 
> Emotional blunting
> 
> Emotions feel wrong
> 
> Frequently feel like crying for no reason
> 
> *Fears*
> 
> A heightened fear of what people think of you
> 
> Afraid of being trapped in a place with no exits
> 
> Constant feeling of being overwhelmed.
> 
> Fear of being in public
> 
> Fear of dying
> 
> Fear of losing control
> 
> Fear of impending doom
> 
> Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others
> 
> Fear that you are losing your mind
> 
> Fears about irrational things, objects, circumstances, or situations
> 
> Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings
> 
> Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness
> 
> Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable
> 
> Need to seat near exits
> 
> *Head*
> 
> Dizziness or light-headedness
> 
> Frequent headaches, migraine headaches
> 
> Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness
> 
> Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> 
> Giddiness
> 
> Shooting pains in the face
> 
> Shooting pains in the scalp or head
> 
> When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards
> 
> Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache
> 
> Hearing
> 
> Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears
> 
> Low rumbling sounds
> 
> Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head
> 
> *Mind*
> 
> Desensitization, depersonalization
> 
> Fear of going crazy
> 
> Fear of losing control
> 
> Fear of impending doom
> 
> Feelings of unreality
> 
> Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do
> 
> Having difficulty concentrating
> 
> Obsession about sensations or getting better
> 
> Repetitive thinking or incessant �mind chatter�
> 
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> 
> You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders
> 
> *Mood*
> 
> Always feeling angry and lack of patience
> 
> Depression
> 
> Feeling down in the dumps
> 
> Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike
> 
> Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy'
> 
> Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason
> 
> Have no feelings about things you used to
> 
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> 
> You feel like you are under pressure all the time
> 
> *Mouth/Stomach*
> 
> A �tinny�, �metallic� or �ammonia�, or unusual smell or taste
> 
> Choking
> 
> Constant craving for sugar or sweets
> 
> Constipation
> 
> Diarrhea
> 
> Difficulty swallowing
> 
> Dry mouth
> 
> Feeling like you can�t swallow properly or that something will get caught in your throat
> 
> Feeling like your tongue is swollen
> 
> Frequent upset stomach, bloating, gaseous
> 
> IBS
> 
> Lack of appetite or taste
> 
> Nausea or abdominal stress
> 
> The thought of eating makes you nauseous
> 
> Tight throat, lump in throat
> 
> Vomiting
> 
> *Sleep*
> 
> Difficulty falling or staying asleep
> 
> Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams
> 
> Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake
> 
> Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night
> 
> Jolting awake
> 
> Waking up in a panic attack
> 
> You feel worse in the mornings
> 
> *Sight*
> 
> Distorted, foggy, or blurred vision
> 
> Dry, watery or itchy eyes
> 
> Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn�t there, stars, flashes
> 
> Eyes sensitive to light
> 
> Spots in the vision
> 
> Flashing lights when eyes are closed
> 
> Your depth perception feels wrong
> 
> *Touch*
> 
> Numbness
> 
> Pain
> 
> Tingling, pins and needles feelings
> 
> Other symptoms are described as:
> 
> Being like a hypercondriac, muscle twinges, worry all the time, tingles, gagging, tightness in the chest, tongue twitches, shaky, breath lump, heart beat problems, head tingles, itchy tingling in arms and legs, and so many more.
> 
> In addition to these symptoms, you may also find yourself worrying compulsively about:
> 
> � Having a heart attack
> 
> � Having a serious undetected illness
> 
> � Dying prematurely
> 
> � Going insane or loosing your mind
> 
> � Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably
> 
> � Being embarrassed or making a fool out or yourself
> 
> � Losing control
> 
> � Fainting in public
> 
> � Not breathing properly
> 
> � Choking or suffocating
> 
> � Being alone
> 
> _This symptom list was used in accordance to: http://www.anxietycentre.com/anxiety-symptoms.shtml_


 i gots lots of thos but not all them maybe half,,not sure..is there test for dp dr?


----------



## Teresa

Do anybody have problems with intense anger?

I am normally a very calm person, but the last few months I have experienxed an intense anger thats very hard to control. I am so afraid of loosing it completely. The feeling is so strong that I cant have anybody talking to me when it happends. It feels like I cant hold it in and Im about to burst







The worst days it comes 4-5 times a day...

Its very frightening - and it just starts without any reason. I try to hold it in... and just answer my boyfriend with "please leave me alone, Im sp angry. It not your fault"

I really cant take any people when it starts... And thats a problem because I also have anxiety and need to get a hug from my boyfreind... But when Im also angry... I just cant be near him...

It comes in waves like anxiety often does...

Am I all alone with this???


----------



## BlueTank

*Symptoms
*

*Mental:*
Removed from body (Depersonalization)........................................DP/DR. Lack of attachment to the world I knew including emotions and general recognition
Things seem unreal
Things feel new
Detached from what was familiar
Intrusive Thoughts............................................................Random thoughts pop into mind. Lack of concentration and focus.
Lack of concentration 
Heavy Memory Loss............................................................Short term and "Recall" memory issues. Day seems like a blur.
Severe Insomnia .............................................................Heavy lack of ability to sleep. Wake up in middle of night
Loss of sensation ...........................................................Out of touch with feeling hungry/full or tired/awake and time
Spacial Temporal Reasoning...................................................Loss of cognition

*Perceptual:*
"Tunnel Vision" or "Fish Bowl" ............................................ Peripheral vision is sensitive but blurry.
Paranoia 
Agoraphobia / Avoidant behavior
*
Visual:*
Light Sensitivity ....................................................... Light hurts my eyes. Things previously ok are now extra bright to me.
Astigmatism Myopia .................................................... *Double vision at a distance, especially Green Light* (this one is a mystery)
Glare/bursts ............................................................... Glare off of bright things. Bursts off of flourescent or LED lights
Halos ...................................................................... Slight rainbow halo rings around edges of some lights
Stars/sparks ................................................................Gold sparks in vision. Drifting "burn" sparks on occasion
Flaoters ....................................................................Dark or Light floaters
Flashing Lights / Light Blobs............................................... Either in peripheral or while eyes are closed.
Visual Snow .................................................................Noisy vision at night or when things are bad. Low light situations.
After Images.................................................................Positive and negative after images from any form of contrast after looking at something for only a bit.
Light Trials ............................................................... Light trails in motion

*Auditory:*
Sound sensitivity............................................................Jumpy at sound. Things seem very loud and annoying.
Ringing in ear...............................................................Most often Left ear. Lasts a short period of time
*
Bodily/Anxiety:*
Parathesia ..................................................................Muscle twitches and tingles around body and face
Anxiety buzzing..............................................................Burning sensation in extremities and back of neck.
Lump in throat


----------



## tikobird

Sorry, I never saw or heard that one. I've had depersonalization for over 30 yrs. Where did you get that idea. I've been hospitalized with severe depressions, and constant anxiety. Can we talk about the real issue. I think there's much more than a blue tongue. If you're depersonalized why don't we talk seriously about our problem in common?.


----------



## *deleted*

Hy everyone. Well first of all I am writing this here because I just can't sleep, I keep geting more anxious by a minute, it's all like a freaking dream to me. I had the "dreaming awake" feeling before you know it lasted a few days and got normal again (usually after a drunk night) but this now is worst than ever. I can't even remember when it started because I have no sence of time. I can't tell if something happened yesterday or a week ago... I feel like I'm going to loose it, do something wrong...

I'm also having trouble having a conversation with people, it seems like I don't have the control over what I'm saying. I can't feel anything... When something bad happenes it's like I fake the apropriate emotion just so people would find me normal and don't see the instability. 
I don't know if it's the depersonalization but it is he closest thing to what I am feeling.
It was such a relief to find out I'm not the only one.
But when I heard that it may never go away...Oh gosh now that was the worst thing.

_I am 16 years old and have no idea what to do. _


----------



## Neno

ive started feeling like this ever since i smoked weed like a month ago. has smoking caused anybody else to feel this way? i feel the 2D world alot. and time feels weird. its like at one instant im somewhere, then im somwhere else.


----------



## tikobird

SPACEPLEXX said:


> I have my first meeting with a therapist tomorrow and i think ill print this and bring it.


Mona


----------



## tikobird

tikobird said:


> I'm glad you are seeing a therapist. I've been seeing one for about 6 months. He suffered from PTSD after the Vietnam war. He had depression, depersonalization, and kept having nightmares about bullets flying past him. He really understands depersonalization. I hope you checked out whether he had experience in depersonalization. This is very Important. Let me know more. Great speaking to you.
> 
> Please don't get hung up on all these people giving lists of meds, and symptoms. We all know what our symptoms are and this is a totally psychological issue. When the counselor explains why it's happening and may give you some work to do at home you'll understand it and I think it will lessen gradually. The very best to you my friend.
> ps Because this is NOT a medical condition don't pay attention to lists of drugs posted by anyone here.
> 
> Mona


----------



## joshua9578

first time on the site, hey everyone. ive checked in every once in awhile but decided to sign up and leave my mark this time. thought i would reply to this thread because i can relate to many of those symptoms. im so used to "this" that i sometimes forget that im not how i should be.


----------



## Cambella2002

Neno said:


> ive started feeling like this ever since i smoked weed like a month ago. has smoking caused anybody else to feel this way? i feel the 2D world alot. and time feels weird. its like at one instant im somewhere, then im somwhere else.


Yes, my first DR/DP was after smoking marijuana. I was 17 years old at that time.


----------



## steph_smith

wow. i didn't know that Dp caused all of that. i thought they were just unrelated problems. thats crazy.


----------



## justin_ruch1180

Thanks for the lists!!


----------



## Guest

anyone else have bad ear pressure/ear fullness that is 24/7? does this symptom ever go away?


----------



## SoulSeeker

Cambella2002 said:


> Yes, my first DR/DP was after smoking marijuana. I was 17 years old at that time.


Same for me, but I was 16 when I smoked some bad weed and it triggered a 
first episode of DP/DR.

In my case, the DP/DR lasted for a couple of months and while that was going on
I slipped into a serious depression that required medical attention.

DP/DR is no fun, that's for sure.


----------



## LizzyB

yep i have some of the symptoms, glad am not the only one experiencing this symptoms


----------



## idontknowme

I have pretty much all of the symptoms listed here...i've never gone to a professional, but i've always known that there is something not right with me, like i don't know myself or something. I can never remember things and i find it very difficult to discern dream from reality. i feel better with a smaller amount of sleep and i don't particularly like the idea of sleeping. I drew a small circle with my blood to help me separate dream from reality and for some reason it seems to work. i get broken record thoughts and song lyrics, inability to concentrate or over concentrating to the point of not knowing what's going on around me. i've forgotten to eat for two days straight (i think cause of over concentrating) I have had fainting spells and nausea mostly in the mornings with no reason for it. i can go a while in a spacey daze like moment, i feel like the world isn't real (matrix style for example) i look at body parts and watch them move while thinking it isn't mine. looking in the mirror sometimes gives me a strange feeling. i have a lack of empathy and sometimes wrong emotions, i cut myself and i don't know why. i randomly cry with no reason, i have pretty bad social anxiety and have had a few panic attacks...the list goes on.

i guess i could call myself sold. what do you think?


----------



## Blythe Taylor

This list is going to help me a lot when trying explain too others my symptoms, thank you a lot


----------



## Reborn

Ya, these lists definitely make me feel better about thinking that something is VERY wrong with me. I can relate to most of these symptoms even though whenever I get a new symptom I start freaking out and am checking this whole site to find out if someone else has the same symptom cuz if I don't find the symptom I just assume that I'm schizophrenic or something, being the hypochondriac that I am. I've been reading posts on this site for the past 5 months cuz I got chronic DP/DR in feb. 2011 and finally decided to join thinking that I could possible help some people out! (and cuz it's my b-day today!)


----------



## frac'er

Hit it right on the head it seems like


----------



## BusyBee

This is a great post and an accurate list. Its actually helped me seeing that most of the people replying here have anxiety or stress, so I pretty much have to confirm that I am suffering from stress. You'd never think it could make you so ill.


----------



## Chutney

I am so glad I found this site.

That's all I have to say for now.


----------



## kelley

Thank you for the list....Just reading it and seeing how much I have in common with it makes me feel more real..I am not alone.....We are real and our feelings are real...Thought I was just going CRAZY!!!


----------



## ahbay03

Wow...i stumbled across this and I am blown away by what I just read. It gives me hope in ways I have never dreamed of. I currently have alot and always had a quite a lot of the symptoms listed above. I am 25 years old been feeling like this since I was 12 yrs old. I too thought this is what life was supposed to feel like. Wow.. I also have been on valium and zoloft for 14 yrs and just now am trying to come of valium thru a taper with help of my dr. I found this site by looking up withdrawl to the meds and I am soooo amazed to know its,not just me. I could greatly use support while overcoming this great obsticale in my life. Thank,you all and God bless!
also I pray for each one of us effected by this terrible horrible issue. If anyone ever needs to talk I am here.
abby


----------



## JulieFerguson

econtrerasguzman said:


> i have read around and found that many of the causes are trauma, drugs, and other stuff but i havent experienced any of that, is there a reasong why i feel this way? it has been going on for about a year, ive been thinking that maybe it will pass by but it hasnt. i dont even know when it started or how. any suggestions r comments?


There are a lot of cases of dpd that come out of nowhere...like you said: some abuse, some drugs, but also sometimes for no reason at all. It is a defined disorder that is an accumulation of misdirected areas of the brain. Hope it passes. I'm going to be on a trial of an ssri and a stimulant as dpd treatment, i'll let you all know how it goes. talk to your doctors about options, do your research and make them listen!


----------



## JulieFerguson

ahbay03 said:


> Wow...i stumbled across this and I am blown away by what I just read. It gives me hope in ways I have never dreamed of. I currently have alot and always had a quite a lot of the symptoms listed above. I am 25 years old been feeling like this since I was 12 yrs old. I too thought this is what life was supposed to feel like. Wow.. I also have been on valium and zoloft for 14 yrs and just now am trying to come of valium thru a taper with help of my dr. I found this site by looking up withdrawl to the meds and I am soooo amazed to know its,not just me. I could greatly use support while overcoming this great obsticale in my life. Thank,you all and God bless!
> also I pray for each one of us effected by this terrible horrible issue. If anyone ever needs to talk I am here.
> abby


I think we all need support. Hope you are hanging in there, try to keep telling yourself it will pass. that's the only way that i've been keeping my head above water. I'll admit i go down a lot and that it's the hardest thing i've ever had to deal with. Sometimes i wish that i'd rather have some awful debilitating disease such as cancer instead of this. I hope we'll all be ok and survive this. What have you tried so far as treatment? Also, buy the book "feeling unreal, depersonalization disorder and the loss of self" gave me some hope and a great deal of insight on the disorder. It also talks about drug trials they've done to try to treat it. Let me know if you need to talk.
-Julie


----------



## JulieFerguson

Cambella2002 said:


> Yes, my first DR/DP was after smoking marijuana. I was 17 years old at that time.


I also got it from smoking weed when i was 14. and then mushrooms. Those two things are not a good combination for a person with panic attacks. Stay away from weed and hallucinogenics! They exacerbated a condition i already had. Think I felt Dp at 14 before even smoking weed, but then weed made it so much worse. Used to be fun, then boom, not so fun anymore. Now i wake up and i'm not sure what i am or who i am. Things are strange and scary. Interesting that so many people have had it induced by pot.


----------



## stussyqueen

anxiety can cause a swollen tongue,, i have it!


----------



## Reise

Well Hello My DEAR Friends, I would ask how everything is going ,but i have a feeling i know the answer.
where do i start Im new to this board..I have suffered, D-P for the last 7 years...It all started with a mysterious set of books that showed a hole new way of "life" parts of the teaching of these books were turning off your internal dialog...and the reward was supposed to be the untainted knowledge of "truth" well i practiced this diligently as i was always the type that followed through with any in-devour i steped foot in...needless to say i mastered the "art" of turning off my internal diolog...and the only thing that came from it is what i recently discovered as "Depersonalization through meditation". there was more to it then that but im not trying to blow this page up....I was 17 when i read those books and i became incapsolated with the "art" if you will....but since' ive lost everything that is most important to me...the deep love for my family....or anyone at that.It seems we all share this common thread, it is such an obscure feeling...and with all i can muster up In my heart i feel for each and everyone of you.Ive been trying to beat this thing spirtually for seven long years...now i think im ready to take a more rational aproach...AND I WILL BEAT THIS! WE WILL TOGETHER...and when we do we will have mountains of gratitude and oceans of compassion when we arise out of this hole....I hope our hearts of stone become ones of flesh, and that the ground we walking on be as forgiving as we know we will be (ok maybe still a slightly spiritual approach







thank you for your time...my the love and memories of our heal us, as we heal one another,

Ps, Yeah i know im kind of cheesy

Duces 
Reise


----------



## Guest

I do and have experienced most of the symptoms listed, and they're usually triggered the easiest in a social environment, sometimes even around family.


----------



## ktlee

i feel the numbness all the time. the feeling that this isnt me. is that normal? i dont know how to get rid of it. it has gotten worse. i dont like moving around anymore or even taking a shower.


----------



## Antinatalist000

ROFL, I thought this was a joke after I got about halfway down the page. You listed just about every possible symptom for any illness ever lol. Sorry to be critical, but this list is waaay to broad to mean anything.


----------



## Camellia

Well, the one thing I learnt from this thread is that the compulsion to write lists is clearly a symptom!

Today's a good day for me, and I'm not feeling the compulsion. I'm more inclined to say: 'you're thinking about things too much!'

Others days I might be more inclined to move into introspection (and consequently hypochondria). It's a question of indulging in the reflexive urge to deconstruct every bodily function and feeling or not.


----------



## Arabella_Stuart

Great list. So true. Some manifest a little different from one person to another but the idea/feeling is somehow like it.


----------



## Speedy88

My first time getting into an anxiety cycle was at 23. I was nervous day an night. I was dizzy all day, jittery, sleepy all the time, palms always sweating, couldn't sit still, couldn't sleep well at night, I was on verge of panic attacks, my heart Would pound, I had pressure in my head, my brain felt squirmy, I would hav like some sort of head rush, my hands an feet would b cold, I felt off balance an more I had a lot of anxiety symptoms. After worrying for a few weeks about all these symptoms I developed DP/DR the bad boy of the symptoms. Everything around me felt unreal. I felt fake. I didn't want to b around ppl cause they felt fake. When I would talk I sounded funny like it wasnt me. When I looked in the mirror I didn't recognize myself. Outside looked funny to me an inside my house look weird. Just like nothing was real. I felt numb, empty, emotionless. I was scared to look at my parents an talk to them just cause it felt like it wasnt happining. All of this put me in depression were I felt so down an hopeless. Like a hole in my stomach. I feared everything an just wanted it all to stop. I lost interest in MMA, weight training, music everything. I was losing my relationship with my gf also. I was wen blaming her. Felt like I didn't love her anymore. One day while talking to my mother about my problems she told me about how she had bad thoughts about hurting ppl when she was in a anxiety cycle. My mother is the sweetest person most kind hearted person I know an she would never do anything like tht but she had those type of thoughts. The every next day my anxiety latched on to those thoughts an I strted having them. I'm not a violent person at all no abet problems or anything an I would never hurt anyone but I sure was plagued by those intrusive thoughts. It was horrible. An made my anxiety tht much more worse. So there I was nervous 24/7, depersonalized, I couldn't think straight, couldn't concentrate, I always felt like I had fever an heavy headed, zoned out, foggy head an I had a lot of intrusive thoughts going on. This all lasted around 10 months an finally I snapped out of it. I returned to my old self an strted going places again, strted training again playing music, living life to the fullest. This lasted almost two yrs. I slowly got to a spot where I was staying up late, working in the heat, training hard in the heat an staying up late. This went on for a long time. I had a very stressful job I had to do at work which resulted in me having a panic attack. I spent around two weeks recovering from it an was almost recovered completely when we had a scare when my fathers blood pressure was very high an had to go to the ER. My nerves were shot. From tht day on I began a worry cycle an slowly put my self back into a depersonalized stage which led me into slight depression. This go around in a cycle isn't as bad as before. My nerves have settled a lot as far as physical symptoms go but the DP/DR Is pretty bad. I have experienced slight intrusive thoughts but not bad. One day I spent the whole day thinking about DP/DL an I got into a mode of thinking tht everything must b fake. Like humans arnt real, tht everything is kinda like a sims game. Tht trees, cars everything is just fake. It feels like I'm the only one in this world. It's very distressing an it makes me nervous an adds on to depression. It sounds really stupid but it's the way of thinking tht I created an it just feels like I won't ever b able to rid myself of thoughts types of thoughts an thinkin. I am a example of it is possible to cure DP/DR without medicine or thearpy an even when it runs in ur family. my great grandmother had anxiety depression, my grandma has it, my mother has it. ifound my way out of a cycle once i know i can do it again. its just these thoughts an the feeling tht come with them r holding me in place. Anyone else experiences these types of thoughts?


----------



## EEGBiofeedback

ThE_Mok said:


> 99.9% of the anxiety symptoms right true, along wiht 99.9% of the dp sympotoms, althought half the time i dont realise them, i have gotten used to them over the years, kinda get ot he point i think that is what everyone feels, a part of life, normal...
> 
> although i have been diagnosed wiht anxiety and depression nothing else has been mentioned, yet i know there is something there, somethign that links everything together, iwill give you a list of just some of the thing i feel from day to day (there will be alot more but i have trouble remembering them, as i said, half the time they feel so normaly, yet unnatural)
> 
> well i always feel as though i am in a different time, it can reange from medielval england to the 70's up to the future.
> 
> wheni am at home it feels as though the world is no bigger then my flat, what lies outside my door does not exist
> 
> when i am tlaking to people it feels asthoght i am being transpported onto another plane of existance, a different reality, a different dimention, even to the spirit world.
> 
> i find myself looking for messages anywhere, i get messages and reply from a dripping tap, say if i am running through ideas in my head and the tap drips louder i take that as a yes..
> 
> i feel asthough there are 3 parts to me, all seperate from each other, and all wanting to work independantly, they are my mind body and soul...
> 
> when go to my parents place i always feel asthough i am on the outside of a glass box looking in, its asthough i am not part of their existance...
> 
> even as i am typing this i look at my hands and i dont see them as mine, i dont actually felel them moving, i just see them moving, liek i am not in controll of them...
> 
> when i look into the mirror i see a person standing there, but it is not the person i picture myself to be, everythign looks different...
> 
> when i am walkign through my estate it changes everytime i walk it, quite oftern it feel asthough i am the only one who has walked through it for centeries...
> 
> i quite oftern feel as though i am in limbo between 2 times, 2 placees, 2 dimentions, i can see one, but it feels differnent, as though it is not real, it feels like i am seeing a past/presant and a future together...
> 
> when i look objects they can appear to turn into a cartoon/CGI image, enev when i am talkign to people i can see them change into cartoon charaters...
> 
> i feel as though my life is on a constant loop, as though someone has hit the repeat button for a small section of my life...
> 
> i feel at times that i am just a puppet in a bigger picture...
> 
> sometimes it can feel liek the trueman show, and quite oftern the matrix
> 
> the above are just a few i can think of at the moment, alot of how i feel come out in my poems, and they seem to express what i have read on this site, about dp and dr... which is why when a mate told me abotu this i had a look and thought, maybe this is the thing i have been looking for, i mean for years i have been looking for somethign that can explain how i feel, what i think and god know what else...
> 
> i quite oftern find myself writing abotu a battle within me, to sides, t different people, andi can quite oftern see it, and feel it, when i think of thinks i dont get thoughts i get immages, yet they are so real i have trouble desiding if they are real or fantasy, you could say i am loosing a grip on it, but hey, what can i say....
> 
> this is an example of some of the stuff i write, sorry if it is a little dark and gloomy, but it seems everythign that i write reflects the same feeling... i am 2 people fighting for the same body...
> 
> *Look At My Empty Carcass*
> 
> When will all this shit end?
> I cannot take it any longer
> I have been scraping through life for years now
> My nails are cracked and torn
> My clothes are tatty and worn
> 
> All I ever see around me is anger
> When I look in the mirror,
> All I see is an empty shell, my empty carcass
> I see nothing but empty hate pain and suffering
> I have become a lost soul in the sands of time
> 
> I have lost all sight of the child I once was
> It was lost before its life began
> A miscarriage from the time of birth
> I do not belong in this time generated too late
> My time has passed already
> 
> My dreams are full of regret
> My dreams are full of lost hope
> My dreams are empty
> I cannot remember the last time I felt whole
> It is just a distant hope
> 
> �ThE_Mok
> 
> well i think i have ranted and raved enough, if anyone has any ideas pleace let me know, i am eager to find out what other peeps say...
> 
> all the best
> ThE_Mok





Da'Burgh said:


> *Common Anxiety Symptoms*
> Here are some of the many symptoms associated with anxiety disorder (because each person has a unique chemical make up, the symptoms and their intensity will vary from person to person): These help me in hyperchondriac times :wink:
> 
> *Body*
> Burning Sensations throughout the body
> Chronic Fatigue
> Electric shock feeling
> Excess of energy, you feel you can�t relax.
> Feel like you are going to pass out or faint
> Feeling cold or chilled
> Hyperactivity, excess energy
> Increased or decreased sex drive
> Muscle twitching
> Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> No energy, feeling lethargic, tired
> Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body
> Persistent muscle tension, stiffness
> Sore or tight scalp or back of the neck
> Startle easily
> Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating
> The floor feels like it is moving either down or up for no reason
> Trembling or shaking
> Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom
> Warm spells
> Weak legs, arms, or muscles
> 
> *Chest*
> Chest pain or discomfort
> Concern about the heart
> Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe
> Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath
> Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath
> Heart � beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations
> Heart - Irregular heart rhythms, flutters or �skipped� beats, tickle in the chest that makes you cough
> 
> *Emotions*
> Dramatic mood swings
> Emotional blunting
> Emotions feel wrong
> Frequently feel like crying for no reason
> 
> *Fears*
> A heightened fear of what people think of you
> Afraid of being trapped in a place with no exits
> Constant feeling of being overwhelmed.
> Fear of being in public
> Fear of dying
> Fear of losing control
> Fear of impending doom
> Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others
> Fear that you are losing your mind
> Fears about irrational things, objects, circumstances, or situations
> Fears of going crazy, of dying, of impending doom, of normal things, unusual feelings and emotions, unusually frightening thoughts or feelings
> Heightened self awareness, or self-consciousness
> Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable
> Need to seat near exits
> 
> *Head*
> Dizziness or light-headedness
> Frequent headaches, migraine headaches
> Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness
> Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
> Giddiness
> Shooting pains in the face
> Shooting pains in the scalp or head
> When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards
> Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache
> 
> Hearing
> Frequent or intermittent reduced hearing or deafness in one or both ears
> Low rumbling sounds
> Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head
> 
> *Mind*
> Desensitization, depersonalization
> Fear of going crazy
> Fear of losing control
> Fear of impending doom
> Feelings of unreality
> Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do
> Having difficulty concentrating
> Obsession about sensations or getting better
> Repetitive thinking or incessant �mind chatter�
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders
> 
> *Mood*
> Always feeling angry and lack of patience
> Depression
> Feeling down in the dumps
> Feeling like things are unreal or dreamlike
> Frequently being on edge or 'grouchy'
> Frequently feel like crying for no apparent reason
> Have no feelings about things you used to
> Underlying anxiety, apprehension, or fear
> You feel like you are under pressure all the time
> 
> *Mouth/Stomach*
> A �tinny�, �metallic� or �ammonia�, or unusual smell or taste
> Choking
> Constant craving for sugar or sweets
> Constipation
> Diarrhea
> Difficulty swallowing
> Dry mouth
> Feeling like you can�t swallow properly or that something will get caught in your throat
> Feeling like your tongue is swollen
> Frequent upset stomach, bloating, gaseous
> IBS
> Lack of appetite or taste
> Nausea or abdominal stress
> The thought of eating makes you nauseous
> Tight throat, lump in throat
> Vomiting
> 
> *Sleep*
> Difficulty falling or staying asleep
> Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams
> Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake
> Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night
> Jolting awake
> Waking up in a panic attack
> You feel worse in the mornings
> 
> *Sight*
> Distorted, foggy, or blurred vision
> Dry, watery or itchy eyes
> Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn�t there, stars, flashes
> Eyes sensitive to light
> Spots in the vision
> Flashing lights when eyes are closed
> Your depth perception feels wrong
> 
> *Touch*
> Numbness
> Pain
> Tingling, pins and needles feelings
> 
> Other symptoms are described as:
> Being like a hypercondriac, muscle twinges, worry all the time, tingles, gagging, tightness in the chest, tongue twitches, shaky, breath lump, heart beat problems, head tingles, itchy tingling in arms and legs, and so many more.
> 
> In addition to these symptoms, you may also find yourself worrying compulsively about:
> � Having a heart attack
> � Having a serious undetected illness
> � Dying prematurely
> � Going insane or loosing your mind
> � Harming yourself or someone you love uncontrollably
> � Being embarrassed or making a fool out or yourself
> � Losing control
> � Fainting in public
> � Not breathing properly
> � Choking or suffocating
> � Being alone
> 
> This symptom list was used in accordance to: http://www.anxietycentre.com/anxiety-symptoms.shtml


EEG BIOFEEDBACK INDUCED DPD...

I got stuck in Depersonalization Disorder (DPD) after getting stuck in my own head tension by doing EEG Biofeedback when I was 16 years old. In the biofeedback sessions the doctor would stick electrodes on my head that read brain waves. Then I was told to just focus and make the brain waves move up and down as fast as you can. If you did any excessively hard muscle tension it could read that it was muscles that caused the waves to move faster. So I just kinda ended up tensing as much as I could while trying to focus with tension (not thoughts) as hard as I could and soon I was just doing this kind of inner tension throughout my whole face, eyeballs, and head. Everywhere else ended up getting pretty tense as well. But I was painfully tense in the areas of the head where I was trying to make the brain waves move the fastest up and down. The doctor of course told me now you are suppose to keep doing this constantly. I didn't know what the hell was going on so I kept doing it while trying to do everything else in life. And soon learned that, holy crap, this has made me really dumb. I can't talk. I can't do anything and the tension is causing horrible physical pain. SO immediately I wanted to stop it. But guess what?! I didn't know how to stop it. All of my thoughts and emotional feelings were replaced by concentrated tension. The few thoughts I could muster were basically compulsive to the subject of how I could stop doing it. I got stuck in this hell for years. Day and night was just the feeling of the physical tension in my head and panic thoughts as to how to stop it while also simultaneously having to try to do everything else, like play sports, go to school, and so forth.

I instantly changed personalities completely. I was an ultra superstar athlete. I was voted the most funniest person in my class. I had good grades and so on. Everyone said I was going to be the best of the best at whatever I did. THEN instantly I turned into a zombie!

Amazingly, I still graduated High School and College. About midway through college I was able to mostly get out of the tension in large respects by actively working towards a moral philosophy called The Greatest Happiness Principle (for the Greatest Number) or Utilitarianism by John Stuart Mill. This was the only way I could get my thoughts to consistently stay outside of my own self and instead onto others. So I had to keep that focus on others by basically trying to help everyone be emotionally happy. Just everything to keep the focus on the outside world. Eventually I relaxed more and more so all the blood tension would flow to wherever the thoughts take them. It still wasn't over but that was the first step in a technique to keep that focus 100% on the outside world and not on the self induced tension.

It took a lot of catching up but eventually I became extremely smart although I can never know what could have been. Although even as smart as I am and knowing exactly what I was doing I still have bouts of DPD tension where I will get stuck in it for days or weeks before I finally push my way out of it again and stay out of it continuously for most of the year. It is just that the change that happens when you get stuck in it is SO extreme that it makes it very difficult to focus out of it and stay out of it. You could have even been so 100% focused on the outside world that you thought it was impossible to fall back into the DPD even hours beforehand.

I recently did get stuck in the DPD anxiety tension again after being completely out of it for over a year. I'm not exactly sure how it happened but basically I thought about tension, felt a little bit of it, then panicked about the idea of getting stuck in it again. The fear of it caused it. This fear inducing tension just kept it growing stronger and stronger until feeling nothing but the terrible physical pain you are creating while the outside world turns into nothingness.

People not suffering with DPD will ask the question, "If you know exactly what you are doing why don't you just not think about it?" I wish it was that easy. First of all, the tension takes away your thoughts and and secondly the largest impediment is that you try to think while doing the tension at the same time. So how do you ONLY focus on the other things AND not do the tension at the same time? If you are still doing both at the same time it really does mean that you are not focused enough on the outside world. Keep it up and when you are finally only focused on the outside world the blood tension will bleed out and become your emotional feelings again. Then it will become easier and easier to retain this state of mind. It's in a small way like those magic 3D posters that you have to look into until it becomes 3D. If you are not seeing the 3D you have to keep focusing until you do. Basically, don't give up on this idea because it is the right idea. Soon you can relax deeper and focus your thoughts more into other people, relating completely to them and your surroundings better than most people who never even got stuck in any type of DPD.

Isn't incredible that you can go instantly back and forth from not relating at all to your surrounding environment (like a space alien in a cave) to the opposite when you switch up and keep that focus 100% on the outside world.

I am excited to find that many others have done the same basic thing I did. I am not sure if anyone in the world has induced their depersonalization by specifically doing EEG Biofeedback. I would do anything to discover if someone has. I would also love to find anyone that has even induced DPD in the similar way I have. Has anyone ever fallen into a zombie thoughtless state of mind from a strong concentrated tension, compulsive anxiety, or et cetera? What exactly is the cause of your disconnect?

http://en.wikipedia....zation_disorder


----------



## Keratitis

Multiple ones..


----------



## Keratitis

CuntyWhore said:


> I understand that these symptoms can relate to any normal person and are things that happen throughout everyone's life and everyone experiences these symptoms at times.
> 
> I am 18, I have never been to therapy, and I believe I have depersonalization disorder. As a child there were times when I felt like God, or I was God's child. I was seeing the world through the eyes of another being. I was occupying a mind that didn't belong to me. When I stared down at my hands they weren't really my hands. Sometimes this was so confusing and overwhelming I would burst into uncontrollable laughter like I was completely mad. As a child I suffered emotional abuse and sometimes physical abuse from my mother, however I don't know if it was severe enough to create such problems. I also feel like I thought up my whole past, and I find it hard to separate my memories from dreams. Also, since then my mother has been getting help because she too has suffered an abusive childhood. So she acts as though everything is normal between us and we go on living a regular life. This screws me up even more and makes me question my sanity and how well I remember my past. I mention this because I hear that depersonalization disorder is commonly associated with trauma and an abusive childhood. Also, I tended to have periods when I couldn't breath, it would last for days at a time and kept me awake through the night. I found myself trying to catch my breath all the time, and I was thinking too much about my breathing process. I feared I would suffocate. After my childhood these feelings as though I didn't really own the body I occupied slowly decreased, as well as feeling like I am suffocating, however I felt depressed and apathetic often. Also, I felt like I had no control over my body and my speech and as though there were no communication or connection between me and any other being and I still feel this way. I also have mind chattering, my thoughts race all the time and it distracts me. I've experienced this even in my childhood. As a child I used to talk to myself and make up imaginary beings to talk to. Recently I have fallen into great depression, apathy, and depersonalized feelings. If it isn't just feelings everyone experiences from day to day I could blame it on three things.
> 
> 1.) I have always had trouble sleeping but have been recently very sleep deprived.
> 2.) I am experiencing a lot of stress because I'm in my final year of high school and I have to prepare a portfolio for college. I often fear I will not get into a college and this makes me stressed to the point where I feel I have the weight of the world on my shoulders. I panic and the stress gets to the point where I cannot do it and I feel unmotivated to complete it. I burst out into tears randomly.
> 3.) I have had a nightmarish high with DXM recently, a dissociative inducing drug similar to ketamine. I don't have a bad history with drugs, and am not sure if this could really affect me enough to get these feelings of depersonalization. I also have smoked a lot of marijuana in my time, but I'm not sure if I'm enough of a pothead to actually create depersonalized feelings... However sometimes after smoking pot, the world looks like a pop-up book, or two dementional. But I find it pleasant.
> 
> I don't like looking into mirrors because I feel like I cannot recognize the person I see staring back at me. I have a fear of going insane and even yesterday told a friend I felt as though my sanity is slipping and one day I am just going to snap and he is going to lose the sane me I once was. I also have a fear of being alone, yet feel as though no one in this world could ever really relate to me, I am unlike any other human, I am basically an alien species and that I will live the rest of my life alone and no relationship of mine will ever succeed because I am so different. I also feel miserable, all the time. I can't remember the last time I was happy. I fear that these constant feelings will push everyone away and make them sick of me, or make them assume I create my problems. I also feel like I am losing hope in humanity and that my feelings are irrelevant and everyone feels this way from time to time. I'm so scared to talk about this, or my childhood in fear that everyone will think I am crazy. I used to always think that something was wrong with me and that I had bi-polar disorder. I have had reoccurring suicidal thoughts and I want to seek help, but fear that when I do nothing will be found wrong with me. I also think that these feelings are only temporary and that I do not need help, they will solve themselves, especially since they come and go. However my depression seems as though it is just stuck there. Is there anyone else in this world that can relate to my feelings? That there would be help enough...
> 
> I wrote a poem about it:
> 
> *Purple Skies & Lullabies*
> 
> Purple skies and lullabies
> In this surreal realm
> I'm alone within my head
> with endless time to dwell
> 
> I'm told to relax, I'm sane
> I can feel me going crazy
> embrace me tight today
> tomorrow I'll be hazy
> 
> My sanity seeps through my head
> the drugs contain them there
> they may not be enough
> I'm losing my mind I fear
> 
> Friends tell me to quit the drugs
> they're going to kill me some day
> They missed the memo, I'm already dead
> their warnings came too late
> 
> I'm treated like a human
> I can't compare our parts
> I'm really an estranged observer
> an alien with no heart
> 
> They tell me I'm living life
> I think they're lying to me
> purple skies and lullabies
> I'm caught in a twisted dream
> 
> I apologize for this long rant. Who cares about the life and well-being of some random teenage girl?


I personally care about a lot, now I care about a possible you  just to say that that is a really fucking good poem, love you and anyone who liked this... I seriously like


----------



## Joe Sav

Unfortunately I know all of those symptoms to well extreme dp and always always hot


----------



## AMUNT

is feeling forced do everything by your own (im not talking OCD here) mind also a symptom (im talking choir feelings even when not doing choirs, choir feelings even to hover my mouse clicking on something)?

fuck this is really hard to describe but i give it my best, feeling hard to fut your finger on

it feels very weird for me, when i decide i am gonna do something on the web for example i feel its hard to do so, it doesnt matter if what task it is, it could just be opening up a new tab and going into youtube listening to a song i know like, but in the seconds while im doing the clicks i feel more DR and in the vision and it is very troubling what im doing. while in the doing

In every clicking you do you feel like "oooohhhh sigh" and in every little text miliseconds before reading it i also get this choir feel towards what im gonna do,

this has gotten to the point that i just CANT feel a flow in even procrastinating online. My mind be like " oh you are going to click there now, then there"

like "oh thats a fun site i should visit" then i get the choir/no-flow feeling going in to the site..


----------



## sherodon

Wow its super awesome seeing how common those symptoms are and knowing there's other people out there who also can relate. I hate complaining but it's like all the signs your body shows you to tell you something is wrong that makes you wanna run to the doctor or tell some one you trust that you know something is wrong you have to ignore because you know it's just a part of your crazy. Seeing that these are common shows that it's not just me and there's a reason for these signals.

Just a list of what I struggle with daily:

Extreme body and muscle aches and pains
Migraines
Nausea and vomiting
Diahreah
The feeling that I'm going to faint
Exhaustion
Feeling different from every one else
Feeling emotionally numb and disconnected
Tightness in chest
Shallow breathing
Tingling sensation or feeling like my blood is gonna seep through my skin
My whole body will tense at once and release it usually happens a Couple times within a few minutes
Cold chills cold sweats burning hot flashes
Inability to sleep and sleeping way to much 
Hives
Hopelessness
Feeling out of control
Feeling like I have to cover and hide all symptoms

Much recently I've been feeling extreme anger and frustration.

It really feels good to get all that out


----------



## Jpablo11

okay whats the cure ?


----------

